

Two new particles detected by LHC - ccozan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26345-two-new-strange-and-charming-particles-appear-at-lhc.html#

======
amaterasu
So, with my meagre understanding, is this emerging evidence of some form of
supersymmetry?

